# purple wreck/blue moonshine x's



## Irish (Oct 2, 2011)

chem-d, amnesia haze, and f2's...(from seed)

welcome to the show. it began on 9/10. plants are three weeks old. this set of pics are from 9/28.(18days). 400w, compost i made over summer, and a fan. i will veg in these pots a little longer, and will transplant up to three gallon grow bags to finish with. shooting for a x-mas harvest on my first indoor run for the season. enjoy the show...peace...


----------



## maineharvest (Oct 2, 2011)

Hell yeah Irish!  Ill be watching this one.


----------



## bho_expertz (Oct 2, 2011)

Chair pulled :aok:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 2, 2011)

Following along Myself..


mojo for the moonshine


----------



## pcduck (Oct 2, 2011)

Where's the popcorn?

Well...I guess I am gonna sit right here till I get some. No matter how long it takes. 

Throwing all the mojo I can at ya.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Oct 2, 2011)

Yee haa!  Pass me a beer!


----------



## Roddy (Oct 2, 2011)

Better :48: a few times while we wait.....


----------



## nouvellechef (Oct 2, 2011)

Wrong section!


----------



## Irish (Oct 2, 2011)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> Wrong section!


 
shh, don't tell anyone! 

getting up to date, a general pic of plants five days after transplant, at three weeks veg. i'll separate individuals at four weeks for pics. 

also in this show are three other crosses recently made. pure afghan x sour diesel moonshine, sh!t x apollo, and pure afghan, that was used to make the sdm cross. (much easier than running another show elsewhere). 

the chem-d cross showing roots at transplant five days ago. and pic of the motley crew eating up the goodies quickly. the yellowing you see is not an issue. nope. it was me waiting three days longer than planned transplant, and this is what i get. but once they landed in the fresh medium, the growth resumed quickly.

it's all up to the genetics now. peace.


----------



## ston-loc (Oct 2, 2011)

Nice! I'll be watching too :aok:


----------



## Lemon Jack (Oct 2, 2011)

Nice grow so far Irish Green mojo.


----------



## Irish (Oct 10, 2011)

transplanted to third and final pots tonight at four weeks. everything is running smoothly. i'll give them 24 hours to settle in good and begin feeding a tea i made this summer with strawberries. (wish me luck). lol. i've never tried this before, so it is gonna be interesting to see what happens. 

these will be force flowered within the next two weeks. prolly about ten days from now i'm thinking, and will take clones of everything in this run, and attempt a new style for me cloning too.

i've cloned several ways, and none really appeal to me, as i have so far only mastered 14 days to roots at my best. that was in mass bubble buckets. other styles were sitting in water in window, and air layering.

i will be trying to clone with clonex, and rapid rooters under a dome. i have did my homework on that, and 4u has me schooled up on this style. i can't fail, right? 

thanks for the green mojo...peace...


----------



## Irish (Oct 10, 2011)

couple pics of all the transplants togeather. on the table is some gorilla gape hybrids that just came out of keg cups, and into two quart pots, under a 8 bulb ho t5 i purchased late last season. i'm digging it. was well worth the cost...


----------



## Lemon Jack (Oct 10, 2011)

Lookin good Irish :aok:


----------



## ArtVandolay (Oct 11, 2011)

Those are nice looking plants, Irish! :icon_smile:


----------



## getnasty (Oct 11, 2011)

I hope you're documenting the chemdawg plant thoroughly! Curious about this strain. Props on the grow dude, those babies are purty. 


-nasty


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 11, 2011)

What a nice grow space you have. Looks so nice. The plants look great too.


----------



## Locked (Oct 11, 2011)

Looking good brosef.....I see you hid this GJ. 
I am in.....


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 11, 2011)

you feeding those things  DOG FOOD:stoned:

maybe I need to start that...looking very healthy brother


----------



## NorCalHal (Oct 11, 2011)

Nice Irish! Those are beautiful. Great looking roots.


----------



## Irish (Oct 14, 2011)

thanks everyone. those roots are courtesy of humboldt roots. 10 ml per gallon once a week in veg...

edit...oops moment there...2ml per gallon once a week...(i use five gallons, and thats where the 10 came from.)


----------



## daku_iBLAZE (Oct 14, 2011)

Wow Irish I have to say those are some sexy ladies you got there! keep doing whatever it is your doing cus its working! Ill follow this as well


----------



## bho_expertz (Oct 14, 2011)

Very nice indeed. :aok:


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Oct 15, 2011)

long time there bud, glad to see ya. plants and root balls are lookin killer. how long you been using that root excelerator? im trying out supreme growers myco blast. just dosed so too early to tell. anyhow take care bro


----------



## Irish (Oct 19, 2011)

...couple pics at 5.5 veg...

hi doc. first time with the root accelerator. it performed above and beyond my expectations. it will stay on here for veg in the future.  

thanks for stopping in for a look-see...peace...


----------



## Sol (Oct 20, 2011)

There are some very happy looking plants there Irish


----------



## Lemon Jack (Oct 20, 2011)

Agreed  Looking great Irish


----------



## Budders Keeper (Oct 20, 2011)

Beautiful plants Irish.


----------



## drfting07 (Oct 20, 2011)

Hope im not too late! Is there room for one more chair in the circle for me?


----------



## akhockey (Oct 20, 2011)

Looking forward to the bud porn from these.


----------



## Irish (Oct 20, 2011)

thanks everyone. plenty seats drfting07. you are just in time for the flip.  

the amnesia haze x is getting dreadlocks, and looks like she? will dictate the show as far as flip time goes. all three say it's time, so i'm working on my personal sauna veg cab to transfer clones into...

i attempted the new clone technique, and without more hands on experience, i will be dragging my mass buckets back out afterall. the rapid rooters flopped miserably...

good thing is, i don't give up easy. back to my rusty trusty for now, cause time demands it...peace...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 20, 2011)

Bring on the Buds:lama:


*Art*....you ever get that beer?


----------



## lbezphil2005 (Oct 21, 2011)

Alright, just in time for the start of the porn show!!  Yahoo!!


----------



## Irish (Oct 22, 2011)

welcome to the irish den phil. computer specialist in my house gets free weed. 

:48: hold this, and well have some fresh pics at week six on sunday...peace...


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 23, 2011)

Looking great Irish! Love to camp out in those woods.


----------



## Irish (Oct 23, 2011)

pics of flip at six weeks veg on the purple wreck/blue moonshine crosses, and four on the grapes...stuff in glass is a culture bacteria called lacto bacillus, then the tea was made from fresh strawberries, both are things i learned about from bbp in other threads here, so i figured what the hey, organics right. sounded like a no brainer to check those out, and besides, have you seen the dank comes outta his cubby hole?  

welcome to the show bombbud. thanks for the grow tips man...

oh yes, couldnt leave out my newest addition to pull guard duty. meet the lizzard chicken wrangler. my dogs were all of sudden a lil to curious bout the workings of my grow, or either they thought my personal sauna grow cab was thier new sleeping quarters, so i terrorized the living bejesus out of them with this wind up toy, then i put it in the cab with clones...they wont go within 15 feet of it now. lol. (was a sensitive issue that demanded immediate attention, and better than the alternative once i toked on a solution.)  ...peace...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 24, 2011)

:ciao:



:watchplant:



:48:


----------



## hero4u2b (Oct 24, 2011)

Unbelieveble grow Irsh.. I wish I had the space like that.. Im going to stay tuned now. lol   Hero


----------



## Irish (Oct 25, 2011)

i've never had seed plants show sex in 24-48 hours with a force flower.  

did that^ ...12 of 19 in 48...

but even more mind blowing; 6 of the 12 in under 24...  

you may be thinking strain dependant, but no, because it is a multi grow, and not just evident to a single strain. all nine strains have shown sex in at least one plant...

i am sorta pleasantly baffled as to how this has came about, and even have a few ideas as to what triggered the fast response, but its jmo on my own style i've been familiar with for so long...in a chem grow, i would not start looking for sexes til after seven days.  

ok, enough of the ramble. show me the dank you say, well i'm here to do that with some separation in strains, for a mid week pow wow smoke...

(will be easier if i do a two part pic drop)...up first, pure afghan, sour diesel moonshine x pure afghan, and sh1t x apollo... out of the dirty dozen test genetics. the wrecks will follow...stay tuned, and pass it on...
:48:


----------



## Irish (Oct 25, 2011)

part two...these are the purple wreck/blue moonshine x's...chem d, amnesia haze, and f2's... 

they looking lil droopy cause they just had gotten a l. bacillus drench on a dry medium...today they are very perky, and all looking healthy...

peace...


----------



## ArtVandolay (Oct 25, 2011)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Bring on the Buds:lama:
> 
> 
> *Art*....you ever get that beer?



No and I'm completely parched :hubba:  Good thing it's cooling off!  On with the show :hubba:


----------



## ArtVandolay (Oct 25, 2011)

Wait a minute!  Is that a windup lizzard riding a chicken??  Or is it a lizzard riding a windup chicken?


----------



## Irish (Oct 25, 2011)

you woulda really got a laugh outta seeing that hound laying on top of 40 clones in that cab.   no clue what he was thinking either. guess old and senile and imitating his master eh? lol. 

the wind up chicken with lizzard rider is guarding the door, no worries now. that lizzard riding chicken running down the hall towards those dogs made them come unglued, and retreat like the three stooges...i just wish the lizzard hollered ''yee-haw'', while running them down!


----------



## Old Hippie (Oct 29, 2011)

Lookin good Irish, nice and healthy,:48:


----------



## Irish (Oct 29, 2011)

heres pics of each of the purple wreck/blue moonshine females that showed sex in under 24 hours of flip to 12's, at six week veg, and force flower... :holysheep: ...

i've since numbered them so i can track whats what in the cloners. the numbers you will begin to see are purely for my reference later this grow season. (first run, clone everything!) 

i am really digging the side branching on the pw/bm f2's. those will give lots of dank cuts to share. all three of these fast girls to show sex have given clones already that are being rooted in mass bubblers, and trying another end run on rapid rooter plugs again also. (first attempt; failed at my newb mistakes.) 

few others that showed under 24 to follow...thanks for checking them out. 

peace


----------



## Irish (Oct 29, 2011)

these are sour d moonshine x pure afghan(sdm x pa), and two sh!t x apollo.

the apollo crosses also showed sex in 24, and the sdm/pa within 48...

clones taken...peace...


----------



## Irish (Oct 29, 2011)

straight water + l bacillus @ week seven...:farm:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 30, 2011)

very nice *Irish*....looks like a great season is comeing your way

take care and be safe


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Oct 30, 2011)

Killer!!


----------



## Moto-Man (Oct 30, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> What a nice grow space you have. Looks so nice. The plants look great too.



My thoughts exactly.. very neat and clean and nice looking plants to boot. Good on ya' Irish.


----------



## Irish (Oct 31, 2011)

thanks...

three chem d, two amnesia haze, and a pw/bm f2 were culled last night. along with a sour d cross, and some gorilla grapes. still waiting on six to show(all gg x's)...

kept one male to use later on, a pure afghan. waiting on one more of them to show, and hoping for another male so there is a larger phenotype to choose from...

actually, if the other pure affy is a male, were almost certain were going to open pollenate the whole flower room. (still enough smoke from previous grows to follow through with this plan, and plenty of hash for all the trick or treaters, and santas elves). more on this later, as were not 100. still waiting on the plants to decide for us on the direction we'll go...

tom petty says it best...''and the waiting is the hardest part''... 

all clones are now sitting comfy in mass bubblers going on two/three days, and all looking good for a 14 day turn and burn... 

peace...


----------



## Ridgerunner (Oct 31, 2011)

sweet healthy plants. Nice color.


----------



## Bougsdupebuse (Nov 3, 2011)

abilify in spanish abilify drowsiness abilify risperdal abilify symptoms lamictal prozac abilify taken together abilify substitute abilify and ereticle dysfunction seroquel vs abilify vs geodon medications conflicts with alcohol abilify abilify fda approved depression


----------



## Lemon Jack (Nov 3, 2011)

Everything looks nice Irish. I love your growroom .


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Nov 3, 2011)

awe cripes irish you been spammed! plants are looking killer & dont hate on me  but ive always wanted to have the opportunity to do a open pol & would be nice to see in future what you got from it. i might if i get a nice black columbian male. hope that sour d afgani cross works out good cause its got me droolin. dont kill yerself splitting wood.


----------



## Irish (Nov 5, 2011)

abilify and erectile dysfunction? is the abilify so you _remember_ where to stack the wood?:rofl: :rofl: 

a second pure afghan male has joined the show. ...these are the same males we made the sour d moonshine cross with last year, in a dirty dozen collaboration. wait til you see her sunday.:hubba: 

good thing i ran the amnesia haze-pw/bm cross in a one gallon as shes close to four foot. she would be past my light if she was in a three! also a very beautiful gal...

did'nt make it a week without a drench like i figured. they were dry in five. shows me my mix is working beautifully, and i'm real happy bout this...

be back sunday with pic updates on two weeks of 12's...

thanks for looking...peace...


----------



## mr_medi_bud (Nov 5, 2011)

:icon_smile:  subscribed!!! good luck irish!


----------



## drfting07 (Nov 5, 2011)

Great job Irish! Loving it!


----------



## lbezphil2005 (Nov 6, 2011)

looking great, Irish!  nice job, my brother!


----------



## Irish (Nov 6, 2011)

i've got a few pic updates for week two...

first set is chem d x purple wreck/blue moonshine(pw/bm)...and pw/bm f2's... 

i have two of the pw/bm f2's, and they are beauties... really sweet side branching. i am glad i did not top these this first run with these...

more in a few...


----------



## Irish (Nov 7, 2011)

second pw/bm f2, and amnesia haze x pw/bm... (problems loading pics)


----------



## Irish (Nov 7, 2011)

sh1t x apollo, and sour diesel moonshine x pure afghan...


----------



## Irish (Nov 7, 2011)

last one tonight...sour d moonshine x pure affy...


----------



## bho_expertz (Nov 7, 2011)

Those look fantastic ... Very nice green but not overdosing N. Very nice.


----------



## Gone2pot! (Nov 7, 2011)

*Gorgeous!!*
Gorgeous!!
I just stumbled in, and got to see all your pretty girls. What got you started with the lacto baccilus? What is it for? It definately makes your plants happy  Thanks


----------



## Lemon Jack (Nov 7, 2011)

Looks great Irish


----------



## Irish (Nov 7, 2011)

Gone2pot! said:
			
		

> *Gorgeous!!*
> Gorgeous!!
> I just stumbled in, and got to see all your pretty girls. What got you started with the lacto baccilus? What is it for? It definately makes your plants happy  Thanks


 
the search for the grail of a great smoke starts with a great recipe. i learned about l bacillus from bbp, the organic ganj master.  it is a working digestive system of microbes for our plants. since i make compost, it seemed a good choice in unlocking the dank goods fully in my mix. i'm in the figuring out working mans stage, and just beginning checking it over... 

here is a link to bbp's, and prof. carandangs explanation of lacto bacillus...


http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=33707

bho, i just add tap water now with a couple ammendments that i made to feed the beasties through teas...fruits, nuts, berries, and barks are my dit-da-jow. got skins?:hubba: 

thanks for stopping by the show for a look-see...got more pics soon as i finish my outdoor work of putting wood up before the rain gets here tonight. peace...


----------



## bho_expertz (Nov 7, 2011)

Irish said:
			
		

> bho, i just add tap water now with a couple ammendments that i made to feed the beasties through teas...fruits, nuts, berries, and barks are my dit-da-jow. got skins?:hubba:


 
This is what i like in the MJ growing world. There are so many ways of growing good dank that is unbelieveble. 

:icon_smile:


----------



## Dunge (Nov 7, 2011)

Too bad on the Rapid Rooters fail. It is the only way that I can make work.
I came upon this thread, and indeed this forum, while searching for purple wreck/blue moonshine.
What can you tell me about your expectations for these plants. I don't recognize the lineage as ignorance surrounds me.


----------



## maineharvest (Nov 7, 2011)

Very nice Irish!


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Nov 7, 2011)

irish all looks well. BHO put it well 3 posts up. better watch out or im gunna snatch up that SDMxPA


----------



## nouvellechef (Nov 7, 2011)

Looks real nice. I will show you my PW x BM around x-mas. I am hunting I think around 8.


----------



## Irish (Nov 8, 2011)

nchef, drop a pic or several in here if you'd like. i am really digging thier structure immensely. 

doc, first run with these, and they look great. i've got three pure afghan males in a cab doing thier thing slowly. just waiting on roots in cloners and tossing the males in the flower room if theres still time. i'm thinking i've got a week, week and a half from now to make it happen. if the window comes and goes, i will still collect pollen for the clones for second run. 

thanks MH.

dunge, i have'nt given up on the rr's. it might take a few trials and tribulations, eventually i'll master those. its my drive anyway to do so. this is a first run for me on all these strains, so only know what i've read from the seed bank. alls i can do is work it with what i got, and hope for fire. thier set for xmas harvest, so stop in anytime...

stopped back with pics of the gorilla grape crosses flowering at two weeks also. i made f2's with these gg's, then a bro did this work on them, and now shes back for a smoke out. 

thanks for stopping in all. flowering now, so pics will flow. peace...


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Nov 8, 2011)

Very nice Irish loving the gorilla grape cross nice structure now get them bent over and flowering.
Lol
T4


----------



## Irish (Nov 8, 2011)

the votes are in. 

the ammendment read, ''should an ounce of mj be legal for residents 21 and up making it lowest police priority''?

it passed 65 to 35% in favor...  ...

pics are the bonus... :icon_smile:


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Nov 9, 2011)

nice pics & ive been outta the info highway, could you briefly fill me in?


----------



## Irish (Nov 10, 2011)

docfishwrinkle said:
			
		

> nice pics & ive been outta the info highway, could you briefly fill me in?


 
ballot vote for kzoo bro to make an oz legal for all over 21 to carry, and making it low popo priority...the head sheriffs response is''were still going to respond to calls of anyone smoking a joint on thier front porch, we'll just go without lights and siren''...thats how he views low priority. idk...

i know it passed, and if the police dont obey and uphold the law, we'll bury them with paper work. lol. oh, get this, his name is 'headly'. 

i got my own name for him...


----------



## Irish (Nov 10, 2011)

back on track... 

i got some descent roots on the clones today, and put those in fresh compost. pic is a chem d/pw/bm cut...she was easiest to clone out of the pw/bm crosses...

2.5 week shots of the chem d, pw/bm f2, and amnesia haze crosses...


----------



## Gone2pot! (Nov 10, 2011)

:hubba: looking awesome!


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Nov 11, 2011)

ah, i see on the amendment. wish it was state wide in a sense. nxetdoor town to me is all about arrest then ask questions. they been coming in & doing smash & grabs all over, now theyre starting to get lawsuits stacked up.....roflmao. those lil town swine think theyre tough stuff thats for sure. im getting all worked up now, gotta go smoke. later


----------



## Irish (Nov 12, 2011)

doc, i'm hearing its a run up for the bigger questions to be placed on a ballot vote in 2012.  that was more of a test to see if the people still feel the same as they did when we voted our plan in 08. in 08 mj passed with 62% of the state, and it looks like nothings changed with the 65% vote in the kzoo.  ...

pics are my gorilla grape crosses. (pink lemonade, pure gold, and bubblicious). then some clones vegging also...

went to the hydro store today to look for a new light, and didnt have anything i needed. i'm looking around a little more before i decide. bout time i upgraded eh? lol...peace...


----------



## bho_expertz (Nov 12, 2011)

Irish great plants ... as usual.

Is that a bubbler or a aero cloner ? I'm finishing now mine aero so if you have a aero and if you could post a pic of the inside i would be aprecciated . Do you have anything to raise water temp of that ?


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Nov 12, 2011)

:d


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Nov 12, 2011)

green smiley not workin


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 12, 2011)

:ciao:  *DocFish*


----------



## powerplanter (Nov 12, 2011)

I'm late as usual Irish, but I'm in now.  There lookin good man.  PEACE


----------



## oregonduck76 (Nov 12, 2011)

irish, nice work! root circulation looks to be on point!


----------



## Irish (Nov 12, 2011)

*bho*, thats a mass bubbler. it just has air stones/bars in there. two 12 inch. they work ok. i get roots in around 14 days, and i know i could do better with another style, so i'm trying to master rapid rooter plugs now also. always good to have a back up style to use... 

well, today i went back to the hydro store, and i purchased a new light package. a plug n play 600w hps, six inch sunspot hood, sealed, lumatek ballast(super lumes), and an eye hort bulb. got a pic of course too to show. not set up yet, as i have some work to do first, but the wheels are turning now. 

thanks for looking...peace...


----------



## Irish (Nov 13, 2011)

got a little further today. hung all three lights, watered everything, and dropped 25 more seeds.(8 strains).  

couple pics of a shlt x apollo from friend. she's a stretcher, but i'm taming her for the time being. then some gorilla grape crosses, and flower room shots...room stayed 78f all day, so i got it handled pretty well. thought i would have heat issues with a 600 and 400 in there, but wasnt bad at all. 

peace...


----------



## Gone2pot! (Nov 13, 2011)

Looks great! Nice work Irish :ciao:


----------



## ArtVandolay (Nov 14, 2011)

Irish said:
			
		

> *bho*, thats a mass bubbler. it just has air stones/bars in there. two 12 inch. they work ok. i get roots in around 14 days, and i know i could do better with another style, so i'm trying to master rapid rooter plugs now also. always good to have a back up style to use...
> 
> well, today i went back to the hydro store, and i purchased a new light package. a plug n play 600w hps, six inch sunspot hood, sealed, lumatek ballast(super lumes), and an eye hort bulb. got a pic of course too to show. not set up yet, as i have some work to do first, but the wheels are turning now.
> 
> thanks for looking...peace...



Nice light, Irish .  I'm thinking about a 600 watt, too :hubba:  My 400 is running temps in the upper 60s so I can cool a bigger light :icon_smile:.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Nov 14, 2011)

good to see ya have another light in there. ahhhhh, the bennies of more light. you aint kiddin that sht x apollo is racin for the stars. now get in there & tame that amazon girl.


----------



## Irish (Nov 16, 2011)

3.5 week pics... 

i'll get some better pics sunday at four weeks. one of my pw/bm f2's could use some N, besides that looks alright...

seeds i put in soil cups tonight...

9-black dahlia
3-BMW, (bodhi's big sur holybud x burmese)
5-katsu bk
5-Sleestack skunk
2-purple peach x pure afghan
1-hoosier daddy x pure afghan
3-shlt x apollo f2's

put rooted clones of amnesia haze cross, chem d, and purple wreck/blue moonshine f2's, in compost also...

peace...


----------



## Runbyhemp (Nov 16, 2011)

Nice journal Irish, keep up the good work


----------



## powerplanter (Nov 17, 2011)

Nice looking plants Irish.  I'll check back later.  PEACE!!


----------



## maineharvest (Nov 17, 2011)

Nice growshow Irish!  Is this your first time with the Big Sur?


----------



## Irish (Nov 18, 2011)

maineharvest, it will be a first with the big sur holybud...

this one is gorilla grape x pink lemonade x pink lemonade...


----------



## Irish (Nov 18, 2011)

bubblicious x gg, and gg x pure gold...


----------



## Irish (Nov 18, 2011)

last one tonight...HD, and gg x bubblicious...i have two phenos of this bbl x gg. this is a taller one than the other considerably...


----------



## Irish (Nov 19, 2011)

four week pics... 

first up is purple wreck/blue moonshine f2's, and chem d x pw/bm...


----------



## maineharvest (Nov 19, 2011)

Pic two looks like my Christmas tree!  Are you going to decorate it?


----------



## Irish (Nov 19, 2011)

maineharvest, next set is my xmas tree. (sdm x pa)...i'll bust that out in a minute, but first i have amnesia haze x pw/bm, and sh1t x apollo.

the apollo x is a sprawling giant. she requires lotsa space. have'nt grown a sat in some...now theres a few in the room, and more in veg. 

(you don't want to miss the tree)


----------



## Irish (Nov 19, 2011)

more trees...  this is a cross i made with sour diesel moonshine mom, and a pure afghan male. (sdm x pa). #1 and #2...a friend tossed me some pollen, and it was mixed with flour. i got three seeds, and these are the two gals from the work, making them clone only now...

i had three pure afghan males from same lot of seed that did not produce after four weeks in the male chamber, that were loosened yesterday much to my saddened heart... always something, yep. moving along...


----------



## powerplanter (Nov 20, 2011)

Hey Irish, how do you like the pure Afghan?  That is on my wish list.  I am looking for the best pain relief.  Stay safe, PEACE!!


----------



## Irish (Nov 20, 2011)

i don't know about any pot that cures pain. whiskey works better but my wife don't let me drink, so that pains me.  

i've never smoked pure afghan, only made crosses with the males. have'nt gotten a female from the seed i had. i use to get a great female to male ratio with reg seeds. not so much these days. out of 80 seeds of various strains i started with this season, i got 8 females. needed at least 30, so i'm now starting out way behind for this season so far...

i've been planting seeds big time now last week or so playing catch up...


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Nov 20, 2011)

good looking plants irish but what caught me off guard is the 10% fem rate. hope it turns around for ya.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Nov 21, 2011)

10%female ratio :shocked:


----------



## Irish (Nov 21, 2011)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> 10%female ratio :shocked:


 
guess it was just my turn 7. everyone gets a bad streak at some point when you work with seeds. the cure is to start more, don't slack, and keep plugging away at it. i dropped 40 more last night to soak. i'm down to my last two katsu bk's, so we'll see how that goes here too. along with those there is black dahlia, more bodhi big sur, white rhino, apollo, motas b/m kush, and more of the three purple wreck crosses(f2's, chem d, and amnesia haze) 

i'll need to get more N into this amnesia haze x pw/bm this next run. i went easy this first run feeling her out. now i know how she likes to party.:hubba: 

peace...


----------



## Irish (Nov 21, 2011)




----------



## ray jay (Nov 21, 2011)

Just read thru. *Irish* nice job Bro!


----------



## powerplanter (Nov 22, 2011)

Lookin good bro.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Nov 22, 2011)

Keeper keepin on, Irish. :aok: I love your go gettem attitude.

eace:,

7greeneyes


----------



## Irish (Nov 24, 2011)

thanks 

these are pure gold x gorilla grape...


----------



## Irish (Nov 24, 2011)

pink lemonade x gorilla grape x pink lemonade...(i may have that backasswards, but you get the jist) pl was the fem crossed to gg male, then back to pl...


----------



## ray jay (Nov 24, 2011)

Irish thanks for the pics. Im still waiting for some to show out of 8, 6 males so far. Going to drop more in a few. Your right on the cross pl x gg x pl. Im watching you young man.


----------



## Irish (Nov 24, 2011)

bubblicious x gorilla grape...


----------



## powerplanter (Nov 24, 2011)

The bbl x gg looks dank.  Have you smoked any of that one?  How's the taste and high?  I'll be watching that one.  Stay safe bro.  PEACE!!


----------



## bho_expertz (Nov 24, 2011)

Those crosses look sick ... Congrats :aok:


----------



## Irish (Nov 24, 2011)

Happy Thanksgiving Everyone.  

*powerplanter*, i've never smoked or grown any of the stuff i'm running now, in its new form. it's all new to me. most of these crosses were made by the *dirty dozen crew*, and are first runs...

i rarely grow the same stuff as there is always plenty of new stuff that needs to be tested. (i'm the official taste tester.) :icon_smile: 

the amnesia haze x pw/bm is also a first, never before ran cross...


----------



## Irish (Nov 24, 2011)

Hd...


----------



## Irish (Nov 25, 2011)

two days early on my week five update pics... 

first set is two different phenotypes of purple wreck/blue moonshine f2's. 

we love the structure of the xmas tree one, and i'm thinking of running that in dwc this grow season. 

all pics of plants look n deficient and thats because i've only used water, vitamin b, humboldt roots, l. bacillus, strawberry tea, and wine yeast at this time...the yeast was just added tonight...i used it in my test runs late last season with no ill effects whatsoever...the buds should start putting on some nice weight now... 

peace...


----------



## Irish (Nov 25, 2011)

sh1t x apollo...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 25, 2011)

:watchplant:

:48:


----------



## Irish (Nov 25, 2011)

chem d x pw/bm...


----------



## Irish (Nov 26, 2011)

bubblicious x gorilla grape...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 26, 2011)

looking very nice *Irish*...Sure hope to a DWC run from you again soon..I think that moonshine would Expload  in one....Mojo for the Ladies


----------



## Irish (Nov 26, 2011)

amnesia haze x pw/bm... 

thanks 4u. i actually dug my buckets out on the shed today to clean up and bring inside. i have a clone of her in compost, so when i root more from her i'll give it another go... 

:48:


----------



## Irish (Nov 26, 2011)

and finally last but not least, 

sour diesel moonshine x pure afghan... 

peace...


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Nov 26, 2011)

lovely wk 5 pics


----------



## Irish (Nov 28, 2011)




----------



## Irish (Nov 29, 2011)

tri-cot and twin shlt x apollo f2, and twin sleestack skunk...


----------



## Irish (Nov 29, 2011)

y'all like pics right?  
:48:


----------



## engneer (Nov 30, 2011)

Nice buds you got growing there.  Sorry if you already went over this, but what kind of space are you growing in and how much light overhead?


----------



## Irish (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## Irish (Nov 30, 2011)

engneer said:
			
		

> Nice buds you got growing there.  Sorry if you already went over this, but what kind of space are you growing in and how much light overhead?


 
thank you. my grow area is in a 10x12 spare bedroom slash laundry room. right now i have a 600w hps that i recently hung, and a 400w over my gorilla grape crosses. the room is wide open. i line the plants up in the back corner under the light, blow an oscillating fan on them, and thats it. 

the actual area i'm using in there on this grow is 4x10 foot...

thanks for looking...


----------



## oregonduck76 (Nov 30, 2011)

nice irish


----------



## maineharvest (Nov 30, 2011)

Wow Irish your crosses always make me drool.  Seriously good job man!


----------



## Leanna (Nov 30, 2011)

Nice!





			
				Irish said:
			
		

> chem-d, amnesia haze, and f2's...(from seed)
> 
> welcome to the show. it began on 9/10. plants are three weeks old. this set of pics are from 9/28.(18days). 400w, compost i made over summer, and a fan. i will veg in these pots a little longer, and will transplant up to three gallon grow bags to finish with. shooting for a x-mas harvest on my first indoor run for the season. enjoy the show...peace...


----------



## ArtVandolay (Dec 1, 2011)

Lookin great, Irish :icon_smile: !  What are you harvesting next and when?


----------



## Irish (Dec 1, 2011)

thanks everyone. 

art, the plan is to harvest two phenos of pw/bm, amnesia haze, chem d, and sour d x pure affy, day after xmas...my transplanting/clone rotation begins again tomorrow. couple days work, but easy going. (the boss likes to get high!:hubba: )...

everything is running smoothly. the trichomes are stacking big time coming into week six...i'll resize some pics in a bit. weed wars is coming on the discovery channel tonight. been waiting to see it...(harborside dispensary) would be seriously messed up if we see a fed raid live! ...


----------



## Irish (Dec 1, 2011)

Hd...


----------



## Irish (Dec 2, 2011)

pure gold x gorilla grape, and pink lemonade x pink lemonade x gorilla grape

(pg x gg) (pl x pl x gg)


----------



## Irish (Dec 2, 2011)

:icon_smile:


----------



## platii (Dec 3, 2011)

like ur grow irish,,, in short time comparing my grow plus the quality of ur grow way ahead of mine ,but im still learning with no experince,,in fact my problem is getting the right soil nutes and lights,,i just grew with the option that i only have around me,,
irish it is nice if u tell me what kind of sol and nutes for ur grow,,i think that will accelerate my next grow if i used the right soil nutes and other essential equipment,,
good luck bro,,


----------



## bubba902 (Dec 3, 2011)

Awesome grow Irish!, I'll be poking back in again with this! Congrats on some great smoke!


----------



## powerplanter (Dec 3, 2011)

Nice looking cola's Irish.  Is the GG mostly a indca or sativa?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 3, 2011)

:ciao:   Buddy

some serious Dank up in there...wish My GG crosses didnt get nuked..your doing a great job with those  have a Great weekend...say Hello to *Ell*


----------



## dman1234 (Dec 3, 2011)

Very nice Irish, very very nice.


----------



## powerplanter (Dec 3, 2011)

I just took a good look at the two shots at the top.  DDDDamn!!  Nice work brother.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Dec 3, 2011)

Wow, you have some very nice looking girls going.


----------



## maineharvest (Dec 3, 2011)

Good to see you BBP!  I believe you have a thread to update in the flowering pic section.


----------



## bubba902 (Dec 4, 2011)

Looking great, Very nice with the blue moonshine, Haven't had any of that in about 3 years.


----------



## Irish (Dec 4, 2011)

powerplanter said:
			
		

> Nice looking cola's Irish.  Is the GG mostly a indca or sativa?


 
the gorilla grape is outlaw growers work with urkle x dpd...


----------



## Irish (Dec 4, 2011)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> Wow, you have some very nice looking girls going.


 
thanks.  

transplanted clones of the pw/bm strains up to threes tonight. will veg til xmas, then flower immediately after i harvest round one. starting to fall back into a nice rotation after the summer off.


----------



## lbezphil2005 (Dec 6, 2011)

looking mighty fine, bro!  Mighty fine!!


----------



## Irish (Dec 6, 2011)

camera took a dump so no six week pics...will have another one by the weekend...sorry... 

thanks for all the comments from everyone...


----------



## M3diciNaL_MaNiPulaToR (Dec 8, 2011)

Very nice looking ladies you have there Irish!


----------



## HemperFi (Dec 8, 2011)

Inspirational Irish -- amazing how beautiful good genetics are grown expertly. Well done.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Dec 8, 2011)

no need to say but I'll say it anywhoo... sexy goilz ya got there Irish :hubba:

eace:,

7GE


----------



## Irish (Dec 9, 2011)

new camera.  (much different from old camera) unsure what your about to see. lol. if nothing else, it should be entertaining. (been cussing at it all day. i hear it helps.) 

these are going to be general room shots, and most are tagged what they are if blown up. (didnt feel like pulling stuff out for pics. getting bigger).

thanks for the comments everyone. i promise some killer shots soon as i figure out the ins and outs of this camera...peace...


----------



## M3diciNaL_MaNiPulaToR (Dec 9, 2011)

That last pic of the purple wreck x Blue moon is makin me mouth water:clap:


----------



## powerplanter (Dec 9, 2011)

Nice looking girls Irish.  I think you found that dank everyone is looking for.


----------



## Irish (Dec 9, 2011)

thanks power planter. now if i can find the fountain of youth. hmmm. 

i have a correction. third pic in last set is chem-d x pw/bm...


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Dec 9, 2011)

I just got a new camera also,  the dang thing has a GPS and gives axact latitude and longitude on your jpeg tag, ya I'm gonna take pics of my grow with that, lol  It's HD and 3D, and a bunch more, definitly smarter than me!!!  great looking buds,  hoping the hoosierDaddy does as well,  I've always felt you set the bar,on this site my friend.


----------



## Irish (Dec 9, 2011)

your much to kind skag. your c99 grow is etched in my mind. some of the growers that inspired me to my full potential with indoor growing, are old timers from right here at mp. (bombbudpuffa, brothers grunt, 4u, growdude, TOA, tcbud, NV, TCVG, kaotik, and more i cant think of right now) 

i learned from the best right here all about indoor growing. i was an OD grower for many years, so i already had the basic package to start with. i became unnerved doing gorilla grows, and the constant threats of arrest, and theft beat me down after 30+ years...

indoor growing is the cream of the crop. i just refined my style, (with upgrades available. lol) 

i'm seriously thinking about returning the new camera, or maybe just give it to my daughter for xmas, and get the nikon i've been wanting for so long. 

like before, i have no clue how these pics will turn out. this cannon requires a diploma to learn its functions. there are so many it is crazy.


----------



## Irish (Dec 11, 2011)

gorilla grape crosses, and hd's...


----------



## Irish (Dec 11, 2011)

* *

i have two phenos of this beauty. this is the sdm pheno. looks exactly like the mom...first run with these also...


----------



## Irish (Dec 11, 2011)

six weeks of 12's...


----------



## Irish (Dec 11, 2011)

this one smells super lemony...stronger than others i've grown...


----------



## Gone2pot! (Dec 11, 2011)

Everything is looking outstanding!! Great pics Irish


----------



## powerplanter (Dec 11, 2011)

Some nice shots you have there Irish, and some tasty looking buds.


----------



## Irish (Dec 11, 2011)

i have two phenos of this girl...this one has rock hard nugs...10 on density.:hubba:


----------



## Irish (Dec 11, 2011)

this is the other pheno. it is very frosty, and beginning to fade nicely...


----------



## Irish (Dec 11, 2011)

this pheno smells like blueberry cobbler...:icon_smile:


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 11, 2011)

Irish said:
			
		

> this is the other pheno. it is very frosty, and beginning to fade nicely...




Very frosty I guess, that is amazing.


----------



## Irish (Dec 12, 2011)

thank you rosebud...theres lots of new frosty goodies to sample from this first round...round two is waiting primped and pretty in the wings just waiting to take thier place in two weeks.


----------



## nouvellechef (Dec 12, 2011)

Yeah. They they look really nice. I hope mine turn out that good.


----------



## Irish (Dec 12, 2011)

i'm sure they will nchef. i've only fed with the l. bacillus, strawberry tea, bakers yeast, and uncorrected well water in my compost i make, that was fed with fruit all summer long...(had a plan, rolled with that) 

i used the l. bacillus from start to finish, every water. i used the tea a couple times in veg, and about three times in flower. and i used yeast ten days into flower, four weeks, and six weeks. i'm at six weeks now, and will give straight uncorrected well water, and strawberry tea til finished. 

i had to time the tea and yeast so not to od the girls, and went with very light feedings each time...seems to be a very nice organic recipe...all the strains grew very well with this...:icon_smile: 

great genetics didnt hurt either, i'm sure...


----------



## kaotik (Dec 12, 2011)

they seem to love whatever you're doing (i'm taking notes )
if i may, i'd say this is probably the best grow i've seen ya do m8 (and that's not to say the others weren't great  )


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Dec 12, 2011)

Im with Kaotik this is the best grow ive seen ya do and your photography skills are extraordinary that im nearly licking my pc screen.
Awesome job Irish congrats on ya harvest.
T4


----------



## Irish (Dec 12, 2011)

*kaotik,* means alot coming from you. thanks... 

just returned from the 'getting store' with supplies. they had my heat mat for clone propagation, inserts, and a ton of poly grow bags! the only domes they have are those that don't fit that well, and make a good seal. (i really want to get a handle on cloning in rapid rooters, so i have'nt given up on that yet)...

while there, i enquired about a product that *dos* told me about last year, called bushmaster. what this does is puts the cabosh on vert growth, so if you have an unruly gal, yep, she can be tamed now. i have just the girl in mind too. that would be the shlt/apollo13bx. (she is my guinea piglet) 

they were out of bushmaster, but recommended i try a similar product called the hammer, and gave me a sample to test...easy enough to use in a powder form. one gram makes two gallons...use two times, a week before flower, and a week into flower...(this will be tested later in another journal, and i'll show the results)...one thing the tech told me was to remember not to use it on my mothers, as my clones would all be restructured from that plant also. (he claimed first hand knowledge from his own test) 

more transplanting, and another attempt cloning with rapid rooter's today. peace...


----------



## pcduck (Dec 12, 2011)

good luck Irish, be sure to let us know about the hammer.


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Dec 13, 2011)

Yummmmmy looke at those girls shine from all those trichs. Good looking stuff there irish. But hell yours always does look damn good. Keep up the good work


----------



## Irish (Dec 15, 2011)




----------



## Lemon Jack (Dec 15, 2011)

That looks great Irish


----------



## Irish (Dec 16, 2011)

i spotted nanners on this at seven weeks, and harvested it a week early.:fid:


----------



## Lemon Jack (Dec 16, 2011)

Bummer on the hermi Irish.


----------



## Irish (Dec 16, 2011)

plenty others to make up for it LJ, ...


----------



## Lemon Jack (Dec 16, 2011)

:aok:  nice cola ya got there


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 16, 2011)

Bummer on the hermie Irish at least you other ladies are visions of lovelyness:48:


----------



## Irish (Dec 16, 2011)

that sdm smells like fresh bb cobler LJ... 

this is a first ever run of this cross of amnesia haze...she is very sparkly...i like sparkly...:hubba: 

also the one pheno of two, of purple wreck/blue moonshine f2... i love these two girls...heck, i love em all...:icon_smile: haha...


----------



## Irish (Dec 16, 2011)

have'nt grown a sat leaning cross inside in awhile. can't wait to try this gal.:hubbaand the ah too.)


----------



## 7greeneyes (Dec 16, 2011)

Lookin beautiful Irish :cool2:

7ge

p.s. gj on bpotm :woohoo:


----------



## Lemon Jack (Dec 16, 2011)

Irish said:
			
		

> that sdm smells like fresh bb cobler LJ...


Yum  :hubba:


----------



## Irish (Dec 16, 2011)

thanks for stopping in and looking...i have a few of the pink lemonades drying, and jarred now, and smoking on those...they are the stickiest plants i have ever trimmed. even worse than ice...


----------



## Irish (Dec 16, 2011)

pics...


----------



## Ridgerunner (Dec 17, 2011)

looks yummy


----------



## Ruffy (Dec 17, 2011)

killer job! those are fat bud irish.


----------



## bho_expertz (Dec 17, 2011)

Hum ... Gorilla Grape ... Looking awesome.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 17, 2011)

sweet looking buds there Irish :aok:


----------



## powerplanter (Dec 17, 2011)

Nice job Irish.  Great looking plants.  PEACE!!


----------



## Irish (Dec 17, 2011)

#1 pheno of two...chopping the other tomorrow...


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 17, 2011)

Those are some fat sparkly cola's... Lovely.


----------



## powerplanter (Dec 17, 2011)

Sexy


----------



## lbezphil2005 (Dec 19, 2011)

Very nice, Irish!  Question on your teas, bro - do you load your soil, like a supersoil kinda thing first then supplement or just teas is all the feed they are getting?  If you do your own composting you must have a nice cook going on in that **** now, bro - those plants look beautiful!


----------



## Irish (Dec 20, 2011)

*phil,* just the free materials from the yard in my mix. heavy fruit/molasses to aid in breaking it all down to the point i don't sift at all. straight on the ground heaps packed with worms. (i get the occasional groundhogs / skunks / squirrels/ rabbits/ deer that toss the heaps for a snack, but thier just visitors passing thru). no harm no foul... 

this grow was all organic from feeds i made that i copied from others proven recipes. i'm always researching different feeds that are simple to use/easy to make. this grow was by far the easiest feed schedule i ever used. all the work was in transplanting up and keeping a clean grow area. 

the mix never uses any N feeds at all once in the growing pots. its all in there in the form of worm dooky. i just straight water in veg. i transplant in three phases, and thats so i can look at my roots, trim if needed, and check for any damage control. 

i try keep everything as simple as possible. (K.I.S.S.) plus i'm a die hard veg gardener yearly. (although the past two seasons there was a major oversight in the gardens that rendered them useless for growing) i've been in distress over adding horse crap that was not fully prepared before it got tilled into the gardens. first year was a total bust. second year, more the same, and was brush hogged from all the pigweed that sprung up from the horse feed. ...i am trying to correct this now with adding massive amounts of bio-char, wood ash, fresh compost...(if you ever use farm animal excrement for your veggies, make darn sure it is dried out very well, then used as an additive to your compost heaps so that it is broken down very well.) it was a big mistake adding it straight to the gardens, and has caused me two seasons of alot of hard work correcting this. i'm still working those to repair them, and luck won't help this time, nope, it will take alot of reversing to fix...i'm just about to the point of removing all soil from my plots and starting over, or just planting fruit trees there, and starting new gardens in other spots. (even giving serious thought to a bucket garden, and some raised beds)...

by making my own mediums, i save well in excess of a thousand dollars in just medium alone each season! <and this is just for the mj grows i will do each fall/winter indoors! 

there is nothing special about my mix. it is simple, and fun. if you keep something like this fun to do, you'll look forward to doing more everytime, each spring! mulched brown leaves, mulched green grass clippings, each in equal amounts, wood ash, food scraps...thats it! you can add worms if you like, but do not necessarily need to...mix with a pitchfork twice a month thru out the summer, add food scraps each time you mix, and viola, you will end up with rich humic gold. 

use that in veg with straight water for 4-6 weeks, then on transplant to third and final pot, use fresh compost, and start a flowering tea feed. i used fruit based teas along with the lacto bacillus enzymes i made from rice.(bbp's recipe), and bakers yeast in specific flowering weeks, which seems week six being the most productive at this time in the test runs i've used it for two seasons now on all plants...

i've been harvesting, and replanting, and been very busy to get round two up and running in the flower room. i'm hustling, and bustling like one of santas lil helpers. :hubba: 

everything you've seen run through this journal has been cloned to go into rotation now, and other testers have been added for first runs that need to be sexed yet, and i have a full house, looking for a royal straight flush round two!  ...

this is the xmas tree pheno of purple wreck/ blue moonshine f2 that was harvested yesterday...peace...


----------



## 7greeneyes (Dec 20, 2011)

looks absolutely beautiful, Irish :clap: How she smell? I've nvr grown either those crosses and it sounds dank 4 sho.

peace,

7ge


----------



## Dunge (Dec 20, 2011)

Nice post Irish. This purple wreck/blue moonshine is what first got my attention and caused me to join The Passion.
Nice job outing yourself on the horse crap screw up. It seems that two seasons is an outlandish price to pay for adding green crap. Might there be some other element to this story? Perhaps the horse was eating roundup.
I would love to read more about your tea use. I too am a super soil user and need help with getting a good flowering finish.
The attached photo shows two purple wreck/blue moonshine and two white fire (front row) that I am just now adding to my small stable. This photo is from a side by side LED/fluorescent test I ran for over a month. Small sample size, but I must say that I like the short and lush growth I got under LED. On the other hand, I may just have a lanky pw/bm pheno in the upper right and no difference in test results. Can't say much from only four plants from seed.
What is your experience with pw/bw?
Thanks again for a great thread.


----------



## Irish (Dec 20, 2011)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> looks absolutely beautiful, Irish :clap: How she smell? I've nvr grown either those crosses and it sounds dank 4 sho.
> 
> peace,
> 
> 7ge


 
thanks 7. the pw/bm smells fruity, and the scissor hash tastes fruity.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Dec 20, 2011)

sweet :hubba:


----------



## Irish (Dec 20, 2011)

this is some of the stickiest weed i've ever trimmed!  i just said that a few days ago too when i trimmed my pink lemonade hybrid! those two are like super glue on scissors! totally wreck some scissors! must be where the name 'wreck' was tagged at? lol... 

hanging now. this one is strong lemon scented. nice size frosty buds. very appealing to the eye. i'll have some of the pw/bm hybids dry enough to smoke for xmas and will let y'all know what i think then...i sure am glad i kept clones of this one...  ...soon as i can clear out the rest of my flower room, clones of all these are ready to replace them. thats the plan...:icon_smile: 

time to trim...peace...


----------



## Irish (Dec 22, 2011)

i made this one late last season. first run...


----------



## Irish (Dec 22, 2011)

other pheno...


----------



## powerplanter (Dec 22, 2011)

The second pic. in the third set, BPOTM imo.  They look great Irish.  Stay safe.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Dec 22, 2011)

:yeahthat:Very tasty. :hubba:


----------



## Irish (Dec 22, 2011)

powerplanter said:
			
		

> The second pic. in the third set, BPOTM imo.  They look great Irish.  Stay safe.


 
...thats the sour d moonshine x pure afghan. i hit the sdm mom with the pa pollen that i had refridgerated, in flour, and i got a whole three seeds. 

these two phenos are two of those seeds. ...the first sdm/pa pic above looks exactly like the mom i used...the second pheno is a 50/50, and the smell has turned from blueberry to nehi grape...that second 50/50 pheno is still under the 600 with a bubblicious x gorilla grape, and a shlt x apollo. the s/a hybrid will be ready next, and gets chopped tonight or tomorrow...

just smoked a fatty of pw/bm with a couple friends, and were nicely baked. has a sour grape/blue moonshine taste to it, and is turning into a nice indica buzz, but not total lockdown...yet... 

powerplanter, i have a new camera and i'm trying to figure out all the functions still. takes incredible macro shots, its the whole plant pics that i need to work on. ...thanks for the confidence pp...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 22, 2011)

:ciao:   buddy

Banging that moonshine...as well as the rest...your grows are allways impressive...thanks for sharing 

please tell *Ell *Merry Christmas from *Laura *and I


----------



## powerplanter (Dec 23, 2011)

Hey Irish, I had read some where that the Moonshine is an old strain from the 80's.  Is that true and, if so, where can I get some beans?  I think I'll check the Attitude and see if I can find it.  PEACE!!


----------



## Irish (Dec 23, 2011)




----------



## Irish (Dec 23, 2011)

i've seen this one finished , and its a beauty...she has serious bag appeal.


----------



## Irish (Dec 23, 2011)

shorter pheno of two...smells cotton candy sweet...


----------



## Irish (Dec 23, 2011)

this gj is winding down. i have a couple to harvest yet, and will show pre-chop pics, then move on to the next project...i'll put my best bud shots over in mj bud pics in my thread over there soon, so stop in and see all the best of the best shots i have gathered from this grow...

thank you all again for stopping in to see me work. maybe i can pull out a bpotm shot from this lot even. theres a few worthy ones we'll try out in future contests...peace...


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Dec 23, 2011)

mighty fine looking gals there irish. guess ill be heading over to bud shot forum to further my drooling


----------



## powerplanter (Dec 24, 2011)

Thanks Puffin, for the info.  
Buds are looking tasty Irish.  Looks like you'll have a nice Xmas.  Take care.


----------



## lbezphil2005 (Dec 25, 2011)

freaking beautiful, irish!!  Damned fine, bro!  And thanks for the info - I need to get my compost pile going!


----------



## Irish (Dec 26, 2011)

this is a hybrid a friend made...she came down xmas eve...


----------



## bho_expertz (Dec 26, 2011)

Very nice. NFL ?


----------



## Irish (Dec 26, 2011)

last girl that got chopped tonight on xmas day... 

this set of pics brings this journal to an end...thank you all for stopping by, and all the kind words...

hope everyone had a merry xmas, and someone to share it with...peace...


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Dec 26, 2011)

Beauties Irish.
T4


----------



## Roddy (Dec 26, 2011)

:yeahthat: I love that first pic, very nice!!


----------



## lbezphil2005 (Jan 4, 2012)

great job, irish, my brother!!  keep up the good work, looking forward to your next thread!


----------

